# Intake Manifold Removal



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm going to have to take off my intake manifold to get to a antifreeze leak. I've watched a video on youtube where I guy took it off. At one point, he said the only way to take out the intake manifold, was to either take out the starter, or to take a skill saw and cut a bracket that is useless. I don't have a skill saw, and I don't want to cut anything that I'm sure is there for a purpose. Does anyone know if I have to take the starter out to remove the intake manifold, and if I do, does anyone have a video that shows how to take it out?

This is the link to the video where he removes the intake manifold: 




Here's a link where he shows how to remove the starter: 




He doesn't really show the removal and I can't see the starter very well, so I'm wondering if someone else has a better video, and also if I even need to remove it at all.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a water pipe that runs along the block under the intake manifold. This water pipe is attached at two places, one to the block and the other to the underside of the intake manifold; one of the attaching bolts is very difficult to get to, if impossible, without removing the starter.


----------

